# Esonerato Allegri. Milan provvisoriamente a Tassotti



## admin (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ufficiale: esonerato Allegri. Squadra affidata provvisoriamente a Tassotti


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Gennaio 2014)

Tassotti?
Aspettano Clarenzio?


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Gennaio 2014)

Preferivo Inzaghi...

Comunque, pure Tasso lascia la baracca in estate credo che sia per questo che ha preso la squadra


----------



## Albijol (13 Gennaio 2014)

Niente mai una gioia


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2014)

Up


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2014)

ma io dico , questi sono dementi forte ... cosa C cambia con tassotti !!!!!! COsa ??? tanto conta come il 2 di picche ... qui ragazzi si rischia di sprofondare.... 

la cosa peggiore che potevano fare l'anno fatta .


----------



## Principe (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ve lo dicevo si star tranquilli


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Andreas89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Squadra affidata MOMENTANEAMENTE a Tassotti. Significa che annuncieranno l'allenatore tra qualche ora, al massimo domani.


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Alla fine mi fa piacere che non han bruciato Inzaghi!!! Anche perchè è la nostra ancora di salvezza per il fallimento di seedorf


----------



## Butcher (13 Gennaio 2014)

Era palese, dai.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2014)

se è momentaneamente è un altro discorso.. se tassotti fino a fine stagione sono dei DEMENTI colossali


----------



## Principe (13 Gennaio 2014)

C'è scritto PRIVVISORIAMENTE affidata a tassotti , state tranquilli su


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Dai, fuochi d'artificio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## ale009 (13 Gennaio 2014)

arriva Clarence...secondo me sarà così


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ragazzi ecco una parte importante del comunicato:

*La squadra è provvisoriamente affidata alla guida tecnica del Signor Mauro Tassotti.
*

Significa che annuncieranno tra non molto il nuovo allenatore. Calma!


----------



## James Watson (13 Gennaio 2014)

Peccato.
Da un lato ora penso che potrò capire tante cose, vedendo come si comporta la squadra nelle prossime uscite..


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2014)

*La squadra è provvisoriamente affidata alla guida tecnica del Signor Mauro Tassotti.*


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (13 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## smallball (13 Gennaio 2014)

Anche per me allenatore che verra' annunciato successivamente


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> *Peccato.*
> Da un lato ora penso che potrò capire tante cose, vedendo come si comporta la squadra nelle prossime uscite..



Peccato che è stato esonerato? :O :O :O :O :O :O


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ecco una parte importante del comunicato:
> 
> *La squadra è provvisoriamente affidata alla guida tecnica del Signor Mauro Tassotti.
> *
> ...


Ma non significa nulla Andre...

Soltanto che sarà il guida momentaneamente fino in estate, poi daranno la baracca a clarenzio


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Peccato.
> Da un lato ora penso che potrò capire tante cose, vedendo come si comporta la squadra nelle prossime uscite..



Peccato per cosa??? Ha fatto schifo da 3 anni a questa parte. Un fallimento totale.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ecco una parte importante del comunicato:
> 
> *La squadra è provvisoriamente affidata alla guida tecnica del Signor Mauro Tassotti.
> *
> ...



ottimo....Inzaghi per solo 4 mesi mi dispiacerebbe
Seedorf deve venire subito e incominciare a lavorare in modo da partire bene la prossima stagione...che cacchio sta a fa ancora in Brasile


----------



## Ale (13 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ufficiale: esonerato Allegri. Squadra affidata a Tassotti



l'inutile tassotti sempre riciclato per ogni circostanza


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Esonerato anche tutto lo staff di allegri! Maldera, Landucci e FOlletti*


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma non significa nulla Andre...
> 
> Soltanto che sarà il guida momentaneamente fino in estate, poi daranno la baracca a clarenzio



No no Tifo'o, significa che annuncieranno l'allenatore tra non molto. Tassotti dirigerà l'allenamento, al massimo fino a mercoledì. Poi ci sarà il nuovo coach. Altrimenti non avrebbero scitto PROVVISORIAMENTE.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Gennaio 2014)

Certo che bastava farlo prima di natale...


----------



## Aragorn (13 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ecco una parte importante del comunicato:
> 
> *La squadra è provvisoriamente affidata alla guida tecnica del Signor Mauro Tassotti.
> *
> ...




Hai fatto bene ad aggiungere quell'avverbio.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Gennaio 2014)

Giustissimo ma estremamente tardivo l'esonero.
Squadra a Tassotti? Anche quando fanno una cosa giusta devono rovinarla...


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Hanno spiegato a Sky, Tassotti potrebbe occuparsi della squadra anche solo per gli allenamenti di queste giornate e per la partita di coppa italia, poi dovrebbe essere girata la squadra al nuovo mister.


----------



## Principe (13 Gennaio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma non significa nulla Andre...
> 
> Soltanto che sarà il guida momentaneamente fino in estate, poi daranno la baracca a clarenzio



Scusa ma non credo proprio e' evidente che si sta aspettando di annunciare il prossimo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Gennaio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Esonerato anche tutto lo staff di allegri! Maldera, Landucci e FOlletti*



il mitico Staff...solo l'anno scorso non abbiamo avuto infortuni in 4 anni


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> No no Tifo'o, significa che annuncieranno l'allenatore tra non molto. Tassotti dirigerà l'allenamento, al massimo fino a mercoledì. Poi ci sarà il nuovo coach. Altrimenti non avrebbero scitto PROVVISORIAMENTE.



Ma quell'avverbio può anche significare fino a maggio...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Domenico Berardi


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma non significa nulla Andre...
> 
> Soltanto che sarà il guida momentaneamente fino in estate, poi daranno la baracca a clarenzio



no dai!!! Se era fino a giugno l'avrebbero scritto in modo esplicito!!


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Giustissimo ma estremamente tardivo l'esonero.
> Squadra a Tassotti? Anche quando fanno una cosa giusta devono rovinarla...



A raga, lo spiego per l'ennesima volta. Affidata PROVVISORIAMENTE (come dice il comunicato), al max fino allo Spezia, poi dentro il nuovo mister.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Gennaio 2014)

festa!!!!!


----------



## The Ripper (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Peccato che è stato esonerato? :O :O :O :O :O :O



Credo intenda (cosa da me condivisa e penso da tutti i tifosi del Milan) "peccato che sia finita così". Perché ci si aspettava altro, perché molto probabilmente pagherà soltanto lui ecc...ecc...
In quel "Peccato" c'è molto di più che un dispiacere per un esonero, ribadisco, estremamente tardivo.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma quell'avverbio può anche significare fino a maggio...



Ma che stai a dì Tifo'o??? Non ha senso scrivere provvisoriamente ed intendere fino a Maggio, suvvia!


----------



## pipporo (13 Gennaio 2014)

e qui la festa ???


----------



## The Ripper (13 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A raga, lo spiego per l'ennesima volta. Affidata PROVVISORIAMENTE (come dice il comunicato), al max fino allo Spezia, poi dentro il nuovo mister.



Non va bene nemmeno provvisoriamente....perché significa che in mano non hanno immediatamente il sostituto.


----------



## smallball (13 Gennaio 2014)

A questo punto potrebbe non essere pippo il traghettatore


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non va bene nemmeno provvisoriamente....perché significa che in mano non hanno immediatamente il sostituto.



Stanno studiando il contratto di Seedorf col Botafogo. Nel caso non potesse arrivare, squadra a Inzaghi.


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2014)

Arriva Seedorf?

Se non arriva Inzaghi i giornali fanno una figuraccia...


----------



## Jaqen (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ma ragazzi state scherzando?
PROVVISORIAMENTE.
Staranno discutendo già con il nuvo allenatore. Siete tanto tanto pesanti eh


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Arriva Seedorf?
> 
> Se non arriva Inzaghi i giornali fanno una figuraccia...



Probabile arrivi Clarence.


----------



## Gekyn (13 Gennaio 2014)

Questo milan è una patata bollente,e pochi vogliono assumersi questa sfida!


----------



## Brain84 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Secondo me arriva Seedorf, ci scommetterei pure.


----------



## Jaqen (13 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Stanno studiando il contratto di Seedorf col Botafogo. Nel caso non potesse arrivare, squadra a Inzaghi.



No andre, tutto sempre male, mai una gioia


----------



## Aphex (13 Gennaio 2014)

Stringiamoci forte e vogliamoci tanto bene


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non va bene nemmeno provvisoriamente....perché significa che in mano non hanno immediatamente il sostituto.



Guarda che c'è una partita mercoledì e oggi un allenamento da fare!!! Anche venisse Seedorf, tra viaggio, contratti, capire come organizzarsi nel lavoro diversi giorni vanno via!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma ragazzi state scherzando?
> PROVVISORIAMENTE.
> Staranno discutendo già con il nuvo allenatore. Siete tanto tanto pesanti eh



Oh è incredibile. Ti scappano come anguille prima di chiarire la situazione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2014)

Chi ne esce pulito da tutta questa situazione ???? Il tifoso comune insulta ( gisutamente ) Allegri ... ma chi è l'artefice di questo fallimento e non viene neanche menzionato ???


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> No andre, tutto sempre male, mai una gioia


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2014)

infatti con la partita a due giorni non ci sono le tempistiche per organizzare tutto, riunioni, colloqui con i giocatori, quindi danno la responsabilità a tassotti e dopo lo spezia si cambia.


----------



## Principe (13 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Oh è incredibile. Ti scappano come anguille prima di chiarire la situazione.



Infatti oh almeno oggi io direi che si possa gioire eh


----------



## James Watson (13 Gennaio 2014)

Adesso non si può più nemmeno esprimere il proprio parere?
Ho detto peccato. Mi dispiace che l'avventura di allegri al milan sia finita in questo modo, va bene? ci si poteva lasciare qualche mese fa in maniera diversa. Resto FERMAMENTE convinto che sia un allenatore molto più valido di quanto non abbia fatto vedere qui nell'ultimo biennio (perché i detrattori continuano a parlare di tre anni di schifo ma forse hanno dei ricordi appannati del primo anno) e sono ancora più convinto che le colpe principali dell'attuale situazione del nostro Milan siano da imputare ad altri (e sono il primo a dire che pure Allegri ne ha parecchie). Peccato perché resto convinto che fino all'inizio di quest'anno il bilancio di Allegri al Milan fosse stato positivo. Peccato perché ho una grandissima stima personale e sportiva di Mauro Tassotti che probabilmente si ritroverà a dover gestire una situazione esplosiva che potrebbe anche compromettere la sua reputazione professionale in caso di fallimento. Peccato perché al di là della gioia di qualcuno nel vedere cacciato Allegri io sto male come un cane a vedere la mia squadra ridotta così, come una qualunque provinciale che lotta per una salvezza che, ad oggi non appare scontata. Sicuramente il mister ha avuto le sue responsabilità *e ritengo giusto cambiare, perché era palese a tutti che ormai la squadra e l'allenatore viaggiavano su binari diversi*, ma, lo ripeterò fino alla morte, i problemi principali del Milan, che ci hanno condotto a questa situazione tremenda restano tutti. L'unica cosa di cui sono contento veramente è che per molti oggi finiscono le scuse. Vediamo chi ha veramente gli attributi per giocare in questa squadra e vediamo un po' le altre responsabilità. 
Poi spero che da domani iniziamo ad infilare un filotto di 30 vittorie consecutive.
Gli uomini passano, il milan resta.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ragazzi, CHISSENEFREGA DI CHI ARRIVA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Godiamoci l'esonero!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndrasWave (13 Gennaio 2014)

Una buona notizia, UNA! Dopo centinaia di giornate farcite di melma.

Di sicuro tra un mese non giocheremo come il Barcellona, ma che liberazione ragazzi.. Che liberazione..


----------



## Isao (13 Gennaio 2014)

Non sono un tifoso sfegatato come voi ma avevo sempre seguito più possibile il Milan. Con Allegri avevo finito per avere sempre meno interesse. Il suo esonero mi galvanizza e spero sia l'inizio di nuovo ciclo del Milan che non significhi grandi acquisti e trofei ma almeno gioco decente, innesti giovani e validi e così via.


----------



## Aragorn (13 Gennaio 2014)

Se Tassotti fosse veramente il nuovo allenatore fino a giugno non avrebbero scritto "provvisoriamente".


----------



## Principe (13 Gennaio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Adesso non si può più nemmeno esprimere il proprio parere?
> Ho detto peccato. Mi dispiace che l'avventura di allegri al milan sia finita in questo modo, va bene? ci si poteva lasciare qualche mese fa in maniera diversa. Resto FERMAMENTE convinto che sia un allenatore molto più valido di quanto non abbia fatto vedere qui nell'ultimo biennio (perché i detrattori continuano a parlare di tre anni di schifo ma forse hanno dei ricordi appannati del primo anno) e sono ancora più convinto che le colpe principali dell'attuale situazione del nostro Milan siano da imputare ad altri (e sono il primo a dire che pure Allegri ne ha parecchie). Peccato perché resto convinto che fino all'inizio di quest'anno il bilancio di Allegri al Milan fosse stato positivo. Peccato perché ho una grandissima stima personale e sportiva di Mauro Tassotti che probabilmente si ritroverà a dover gestire una situazione esplosiva che potrebbe anche compromettere la sua reputazione professionale in caso di fallimento. Peccato perché al di là della gioia di qualcuno nel vedere cacciato Allegri io sto male come un cane a vedere la mia squadra ridotta così, come una qualunque provinciale che lotta per una salvezza che, ad oggi non appare scontata. Sicuramente il mister ha avuto le sue responsabilità *e ritengo giusto cambiare, perché era palese a tutti che ormai la squadra e l'allenatore viaggiavano su binari diversi*, ma, lo ripeterò fino alla morte, i problemi principali del Milan, che ci hanno condotto a questa situazione tremenda restano tutti. L'unica cosa di cui sono contento veramente è che per molti oggi finiscono le scuse. Vediamo chi ha veramente gli attributi per giocare in questa squadra e vediamo un po' le altre responsabilità.
> Poi spero che da domani iniziamo ad infilare un filotto di 30 vittorie consecutive.
> Gli uomini passano, il milan resta.



Se andava fino a fine stagione era serie b dopo si che dimostrava quanto poteva valere


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Se Tassotti fosse veramente il nuovo allenatore fino a giugno non avrebbero scritto "provvisoriamente".



appunto, avrebbero detto che sarebbe stato il nuovo allenatore e basta.


----------



## James Watson (13 Gennaio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Se andava fino a fine stagione era serie b dopo si che dimostrava quanto poteva valere



Meglio la B e la rifondazione che il continuo navigare a vista degli ultimi anni (allegri compreso)


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Gennaio 2014)

Speriamo in Seedorf, vediamo se imposta il nuovo regime.. basta sieste pomeridiane


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Gennaio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Adesso non si può più nemmeno esprimere il proprio parere?
> Ho detto peccato. Mi dispiace che l'avventura di allegri al milan sia finita in questo modo, va bene? ci si poteva lasciare qualche mese fa in maniera diversa. Resto FERMAMENTE convinto che sia un allenatore molto più valido di quanto non abbia fatto vedere qui nell'ultimo biennio (perché i detrattori continuano a parlare di tre anni di schifo ma forse hanno dei ricordi appannati del primo anno) e sono ancora più convinto che le colpe principali dell'attuale situazione del nostro Milan siano da imputare ad altri (e sono il primo a dire che pure Allegri ne ha parecchie). Peccato perché resto convinto che fino all'inizio di quest'anno il bilancio di Allegri al Milan fosse stato positivo. Peccato perché ho una grandissima stima personale e sportiva di Mauro Tassotti che probabilmente si ritroverà a dover gestire una situazione esplosiva che potrebbe anche compromettere la sua reputazione professionale in caso di fallimento. Peccato perché al di là della gioia di qualcuno nel vedere cacciato Allegri io sto male come un cane a vedere la mia squadra ridotta così, come una qualunque provinciale che lotta per una salvezza che, ad oggi non appare scontata. Sicuramente il mister ha avuto le sue responsabilità *e ritengo giusto cambiare, perché era palese a tutti che ormai la squadra e l'allenatore viaggiavano su binari diversi*, ma, lo ripeterò fino alla morte, i problemi principali del Milan, che ci hanno condotto a questa situazione tremenda restano tutti. L'unica cosa di cui sono contento veramente è che per molti oggi finiscono le scuse. Vediamo chi ha veramente gli attributi per giocare in questa squadra e vediamo un po' le altre responsabilità.
> Poi spero che da domani iniziamo ad infilare un filotto di 30 vittorie consecutive.
> Gli uomini passano, il milan resta.


Anch'io fino a quest'estate ero dell'idea che Allegri nel complesso non avesse fatto bene ma nemmeno male.
Quest'anno è un disastro totale e non solo per colpa di Allegri. Continuo a pensare che sia il terzo colpevole nell'ordine dopo Berlusconi e Galliani. Allegri quest'anno però è stato dannoso alla massima potenza, si doveva esonerare da un paio di mesi almeno. Concordo però in toto con te che i problemi del Milan rimangono, anzi probabilmente ora i dissidi in società si intensificheranno di più.
La squadra deve arrivare il prima possibile a 40 punti, altrimenti sarà un calvario.


----------



## smallball (13 Gennaio 2014)

La gazzetta parla della coppia inzaghi nava


----------



## James Watson (13 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Anch'io fino a quest'estate ero dell'idea che Allegri nel complesso non avesse fatto bene ma nemmeno male.
> Quest'anno è un disastro totale e non solo per colpa di Allegri. Continuo a pensare che sia il terzo colpevole nell'ordine dopo Berlusconi e Galliani. Allegri quest'anno però è stato dannoso alla massima potenza, si doveva esonerare da un paio di mesi almeno. Concordo però in toto con te che i problemi del Milan rimangono, anzi probabilmente ora i dissidi in società si intensificheranno di più.
> La squadra deve arrivare il prima possibile a 40 punti, altrimenti sarà un calvario.



mi fa piacere vedere che non sono l'unico a non aver perso completamente il lume della ragione.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Gennaio 2014)

speriamo che annuncino presto un nuovo allenatore che non sia Tassotti, ovviamente


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (13 Gennaio 2014)

Finalmente! Notizia dell'ultima ora: in Piazza del Duomo a Milano si stanno riversando migliaia di tifosi rossoneri in festa;


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Ballottaggio Inzaghi - Seedorf. Secondo Sky sarà decisivo il pranzo ad Arcore per la scelta finale.*


----------



## O Animal (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Sky: Aumentano le chance di Seedorf*


----------



## Aragorn (13 Gennaio 2014)

Non so se può arrivare già ora, ma piuttosto che mettere lì Inzaghi per soli cinque mesi e poi metterlo da parte, a sto punto sarebbe decisamente meglio puntare subito sull'olandese.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Gennaio 2014)

Seedorf per la tattica, Inzaghi motivatore e addestratore degli attaccanti


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2014)

dai inzaghi


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Anch'io fino a quest'estate ero dell'idea che Allegri nel complesso non avesse fatto bene ma nemmeno male.
> Quest'anno è un disastro totale e non solo per colpa di Allegri. Continuo a pensare che sia il terzo colpevole nell'ordine dopo Berlusconi e Galliani. Allegri quest'anno però è stato dannoso alla massima potenza, si doveva esonerare da un paio di mesi almeno. Concordo però in toto con te che i problemi del Milan rimangono, anzi probabilmente ora i dissidi in società si intensificheranno di più.
> La squadra deve arrivare il prima possibile a 40 punti, altrimenti sarà un calvario.



Concordo in pieno!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Non so se può arrivare già ora, ma piuttosto che mettere lì Inzaghi per soli cinque mesi e poi metterlo da parte, a sto unto sarebbe molto meglio puntare subito sull'olandese.



Esatto , poi clarenzio mi sa di *******so.. al punto giusto per epurare questa squadra di cialtroni... 

e mi ripeto... lui e stam SUBITO , il massimo sarebbe anche Maldini ma con l'antennista nei paraggi non lo vedremo mai... 

Vai barbarella... silura anche il pelato dai dai daiiii


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> *Sky: Aumentano le chance di Seedorf*



.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Gennaio 2014)

A questo punto penso che non abbia senso mettere sulla panchina Inzaghi per 5 mesi. Che arrivi Seedorf fin da subito. Scommessa rischiosissima, ma forse è giusto così.


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2014)

*La Gazzetta ritratta: Inzaghi c'è ma si cerca Seedorf subito*


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> *Sky: Aumentano le chance di Seedorf*



.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Gennaio 2014)

NO al traghettatore. Bisogna programmare già da ora col nuovo mister.
E vedere di che pasta è fatto.


----------



## James Watson (13 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> NO al traghettatore. Bisogna programmare già da ora col nuovo mister.
> E vedere di che pasta è fatto.



quoto


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Gennaio 2014)

oooooooooooooooo finalmente, ora si parla di provvisoriamente quindi magari provano a chiedere a Inzaghi, pero io non lo brucerei subito pippo.


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo Laudisa: all'orizzonte c'è Seedorf*


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Gennaio 2014)

e andiamooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Chi ne esce pulito da tutta questa situazione ???? Il tifoso comune insulta ( gisutamente ) Allegri ... ma chi è l'artefice di questo fallimento e non viene neanche menzionato ???



la prossima è pure contro il Verona così se vinciamo si prenderà pure i meriti e dirà che l'obiettivo è andare in Europa League


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Gennaio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace che l'avventura di allegri al milan sia finita in questo modo, va bene? ci si poteva lasciare qualche mese fa in maniera diversa. Resto FERMAMENTE convinto che sia un allenatore molto più valido di quanto non abbia fatto vedere qui nell'ultimo biennio (perché i detrattori continuano a parlare di tre anni di schifo ma forse hanno dei ricordi appannati del primo anno) e sono ancora più convinto che le colpe principali dell'attuale situazione del nostro Milan siano da imputare ad altri (e sono il primo a dire che pure Allegri ne ha parecchie). Peccato perché resto convinto che fino all'inizio di quest'anno il bilancio di Allegri al Milan fosse stato positivo.



assolutamente d'accordo, infatti se Allegri se ne fosse andato a giugno o dopo il preliminare avrebbe fatto tutta un'altra figura, però è stato lui che ha voluto insistere in questa lotta contro i mulini a vento e si è affossato da solo... i suoi errori più gravi da allenatore: 1. Matri (non tanto per il giocatore in sé, ma per il fatto che lo ha voluto a tutti i costi, a una cifra spropositata); 2. il non aver saputo preparare in modo decente i derby negli ultimi tre anni... il suo errore più grave da uomo-milan: aver voluto insistere così tanto a restare quando ormai la squadra non lo seguiva più e quando il solo Galliani in società lo sosteneva



> Peccato perché al di là della gioia di qualcuno nel vedere cacciato Allegri io sto male come un cane a vedere la mia squadra ridotta così, come una qualunque provinciale che lotta per una salvezza che, ad oggi non appare scontata. Sicuramente il mister ha avuto le sue responsabilità *e ritengo giusto cambiare, perché era palese a tutti che ormai la squadra e l'allenatore viaggiavano su binari diversi*, ma, lo ripeterò fino alla morte, i problemi principali del Milan, che ci hanno condotto a questa situazione tremenda restano tutti. L'unica cosa di cui sono contento veramente è che per molti oggi finiscono le scuse. Vediamo chi ha veramente gli attributi per giocare in questa squadra e vediamo un po' le altre responsabilità.
> Poi spero che da domani iniziamo ad infilare un filotto di 30 vittorie consecutive.
> Gli uomini passano, il milan resta.



bravo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Laudisa: all'orizzonte c'è Seedorf*



siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Seedorf sarebbe la scelta migliore. Almeno si dà un senso a questi 5 mesi.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Pippo sarebbe un sogno, ma Seedorf avrebbe più senso visto che è lui l'allenatore da giugno


----------



## alexxx19 (13 Gennaio 2014)

finalmente lo hanno scaricato!!! 

non se ne poteva più di quel personaggio in panchina


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Gennaio 2014)

Meglio Seedorf.

Vediamo subito che tipo è in panchina, e se va male a giugno cambieranno idea.
Inzaghi è l'allenatore del futuro.


----------



## juventino (13 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Anch'io fino a quest'estate ero dell'idea che Allegri nel complesso non avesse fatto bene ma nemmeno male.
> Quest'anno è un disastro totale e non solo per colpa di Allegri. Continuo a pensare che sia il terzo colpevole nell'ordine dopo Berlusconi e Galliani. Allegri quest'anno però è stato dannoso alla massima potenza, si doveva esonerare da un paio di mesi almeno. Concordo però in toto con te che i problemi del Milan rimangono, anzi probabilmente ora i dissidi in società si intensificheranno di più.
> La squadra deve arrivare il prima possibile a 40 punti, altrimenti sarà un calvario.



Allegri in realtà era già stato esonerato da B. quest'estate, tanto è vero che era già d'accordo con la Roma. Secondo me questo ha influito parecchio sul suo scarsissimo apporto alla squadra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Gennaio 2014)

Esonerato? Ufficialmente? Sono commosso... ma Tassotti come potrebbe invertire la rotta? In ogni caso la situazione è chiara: la panchina è promessa a Seedorf, su Inzaghi ci credono e non vogliono bruciarlo così, traghettatori non ce ne sono, quindi al momento non sapendo che fare l'hanno affidata a Tassotti. Mauro mi starebbe anche bene fino a giugno ma saprebbe invertire seriamente la rotta? Voglio dire, è una faccia che i giocatori vedono da tempo, per la squadra penso serva una faccia nuova, qualcuno in cui riporre la propria fiducia... magari stanno lavorando per far liberare da subito Seedorf, chissà.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Allegri in realtà era già stato esonerato da B. quest'estate, tanto è vero che era già d'accordo con la Roma. Secondo me questo ha influito parecchio sul suo scarsissimo apporto alla squadra.


Ovvio, che stimoli può dare un allenatore che sa già in anticipo che quello sarà il suo ultimissimo anno?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2014)

Willy Wonka, Willy Wonka il re del cioccolato!


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Gennaio 2014)

Giusto cosi, mettere pippo per 5 mesi si rischia di bruciarlo, tanto si sa che a giugno arriva seedorf se arriva subito ancora meglio anche se rimango molto perplessa.


----------



## iceman. (13 Gennaio 2014)

E' come aver vinto la Champions


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Gennaio 2014)

tassotti comunque è proprio temporaneo, dirigerà solo gli allenamenti per qualche giorno, l'allenatore deve essere ancora scelto


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Gennaio 2014)

Sarebbe più logico Seedorf e sarebbe più giusto anche nei confronti di Pippo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ah, quindi come temevo, si cerca di portare subito Seedorf in panchina, d'altronde non sarebbe neanche una cattiva cosa perché inizierebbe a prenderci la mano in vista della prossima stagione, però i dubbi son sempre gli stessi: non è un allenatore, al momento è ancora un calciatore, che potrebbe mai fare? Non ne ho idea sul serio, magari è un autodidatta e sa già allenare pur non avendo titoli, non lo so!


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo Sky Seedorf è pronto a partire dal Brasile.*


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah, quindi come temevo, si cerca di portare subito Seedorf in panchina, d'altronde non sarebbe neanche una cattiva cosa perché inizierebbe a prenderci la mano in vista della prossima stagione, però i dubbi son sempre gli stessi: non è un allenatore, al momento è ancora un calciatore, che potrebbe mai fare? Non ne ho idea sul serio, magari è un autodidatta e sa già allenare pur non avendo titoli, non lo so!


Te lo dico io?
Inculare chi gioca male. Vedi poi come corrono!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;373585 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Seedorf è pronto a partire dal Brasile.*



dajeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## juventino (13 Gennaio 2014)

Partendo dal presupposto che in una situazione del genere una squadra seria, che vuole affidare la panchina ad un esordiente che ritiene adatto la prossima stagione (Seedorf), andrebbe dritta su un Allenatore esperto, che provi con la sua esperienza a risollevare la situazione (Hiddink o il Trap sarebbero perfetti imho), credo che a questo punto o si prende Seedorf da subito o Tassotti se non ci si riesce. Inzaghi è un azzardo per due motivi:
1. Se va male lo si brucia
2. Se va bene si rischia di fare la fine della Roma con Montella
Fidatevi perché noi juventini con Ferrara una situazione simile l'abbiamo già vissuta.


----------



## robs91 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Finalmente una buona notizia.


----------



## Aragorn (13 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah, quindi come temevo, si cerca di portare subito Seedorf in panchina, d'altronde non sarebbe neanche una cattiva cosa perché inizierebbe a prenderci la mano in vista della prossima stagione, però i dubbi son sempre gli stessi: non è un allenatore, al momento è ancora un calciatore, che potrebbe mai fare? Non ne ho idea sul serio, magari è un autodidatta e sa già allenare pur non avendo titoli, non lo so!



Se proprio bisogna fare questa "scommessa ad alto rischio" , momento migliore per tentare non c'è. Questa stagione ormai è già irrimediabilmente compromessa, quindi c'è poco da perdere (non tirate fuori la Serie B per favore ...) Se non altro vediamo di che pasta è fatta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Gennaio 2014)

Io in Seedorf sono fiducioso soltanto per la personalità che porterebbe in panchina, Seedorf a livello calcistico incute un timore reverenziale, ricordiamo che su questi lidi lo si chiamava "il padrino". Le competenze tecniche, di quelle ho paura...


----------



## Dave (13 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;373585 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Seedorf è pronto a partire dal Brasile.*


----------



## juventino (13 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ovvio, che stimoli può dare un allenatore che sa già in anticipo che quello sarà il suo ultimissimo anno?



A sbagliare è stato Galliani con la sua assurda ossessione di confermarlo ad oltranza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Gennaio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Se proprio bisogna fare questa "scommessa ad alto rischio" , momento migliore per tentare non c'è. Questa stagione ormai è già irrimediabilmente compromessa, quindi c'è poco da perdere (non tirate fuori la Serie B per favore ...) Se non altro vediamo di che pasta è fatta.


Ah sono d'accordo, inizierebbe a prenderci la mano e se dovrà sbagliare sbaglierà da adesso e non in estate quando ci sarà da preparare sul serio la squadra. In verità credo che da perdere ci sia però, la serie B non è mica tanto lontana...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> A sbagliare è stato Galliani con la sua assurda ossessione di confermarlo ad oltranza.


Sfondi una porta aperta, è stata un fallimento annunciato questa stagione.


----------



## O Animal (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Galliani è arrivato adesso a Milanello... Alla buon ora....*


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Seedorf è pronto a partire dal Brasile.*



.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> *Galliani è arrivato adesso a Milanello... Alla buon ora....*



Addio strappalacrime tra i due amanti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> *Galliani è arrivato adesso a Milanello... Alla buon ora....*


Galliani è uscito sconfitto in maniera madornale ma non credo non lo sapesse, ha abbracciato una causa persa.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> *Galliani è arrivato adesso a Milanello... Alla buon ora....*



Voglio una sua dichiarazione!


----------



## Aragorn (13 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah sono d'accordo, inizierebbe a prenderci la mano e se dovrà sbagliare sbaglierà da adesso e non in estate quando ci sarà da preparare sul serio la squadra. In verità credo che da perdere ci sia però, la serie B non è mica tanto lontana...



Per andare in Serie B ci vorrebbe una media punti addirittura inferiore a quella di Allegri , entreremmo veramente nel campo del paranormale.


----------



## alexxx19 (13 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> A sbagliare è stato Galliani con la sua assurda ossessione di confermarlo ad oltranza.



straquotone


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo Di Marzio Seedorf è pronto ad arrivare subito.*


----------



## alexxx19 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Voglio una sua dichiarazione!



che ci provi a sfoderare ancora una delle sue solite cax..te, tipo statistiche o roba simile...


----------



## Aragorn (13 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;373619 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio Seedorf è pronto ad arrivare subito.*



Se lo dice Di Marzio comincio a crederci veramente


----------



## O Animal (13 Gennaio 2014)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> che ci provi a sfoderare ancora una delle sue solite *******, tipo statistiche o roba simile...



Allegri nelle 3 stagioni complete in cui ha allenato il Milan è stato l'allenatore che ha raccolto più punti nella gloriosa storia della nostra società...


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2014)

Dopo ieri sera era palesemente nell'aria...


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Di Marzio: Seedorf pronto a dire sì al Milan. Può liberarsi attraverso il pagamento di una clausola. Berlusconi vuole anticipare il suo arrivo. Non ha il patentino ma potrebbe ugualmente allenare ed andare in panchina, come Leonardo.*


----------



## Principe (13 Gennaio 2014)

Godo ma spero che a sto punto usi il pugno duro , robinho bonera e altri devono essere esclusi basta cessi e gente che cammina


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Sky: *Tassotti guiderà la squadra fino alla partita in Coppa Italia. Seedorf pronto ad arrivare da Giovedì.*


----------



## gabuz (13 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Seedorf è pronto a partire dal Brasile.*



Riuscirà ad allenare senza aver smaltito il jet lag?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Gennaio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Per andare in Serie B ci vorrebbe una media punti addirittura inferiore a quella di Allegri , entreremmo veramente nel campo del paranormale.


Forse hai ragione, d'altronde Clarence dovrebbe dare una scossa tale da inanellare una buona serie di punti, almeno nella prima parte del girone di ritorno, tale da farci allontanare dal pericolo serie B, poi potrebbe anche ripiombare nel grigiore tipico di questa stagione da aprile a maggio, per poi ricominciare di nuovo da capo a giugno. Siamo una zattera in balia della tempesta, mentre il vascello della Juventus procede a vele spiegate.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Voglio una sua dichiarazione!



Ma quale dichiarazione si presenta coi suoi denti gialli solo quando le cose vanno bene, merita la stessa sorte del livornese.


----------



## Petrecte (13 Gennaio 2014)

Impossibile contunuare ..... finalmente una buona notizia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Gennaio 2014)

Tutto il mio e il nostro sostegno a Clarence nel caso in cui arrivasse sul serio lui.


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Seedorf pronto a dire sì al Milan. Può liberarsi attraverso il pagamento di una clausola. Berlusconi vuole anticipare il suo arrivo. Non ha il patentino ma potrebbe ugualmente allenare ed andare in panchina, come Leonardo.*




.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Gennaio 2014)

fonte sky: tassotti rimane solo per la coppa italia, arriva seedorf già dalla prossima partita in campionato


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Repubblica: Seedorf sarà il prossimo allenatore del Milan *


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Si riaprirà un grande ciclo Milan, non escludo che si torni ad alti livelli in Italia e in Europa già l'anno prossimo! Willy Wonka! <3


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Seedorf pronto a dire sì al Milan. Può liberarsi attraverso il pagamento di una clausola. Berlusconi vuole anticipare il suo arrivo. Non ha il patentino ma potrebbe ugualmente allenare ed andare in panchina, come Leonardo.*



Pagamento di una clausola?
Ahia...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Gennaio 2014)

incredibile...ancora non ci credo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Si riaprirà un grande ciclo Milan, non escludo che si torni ad alti livelli in Italia e in Europa già l'anno prossimo! Willy Wonka! <3


Dai raga, non facciamo i bm, piedi per terra.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Pagamento di una clausola?
> Ahia...



Il suo agente dice che si può liberare gratis per un ruolo diverso da quello di calciatore, inoltre ha aggiunto che può allenare già essendo abilitato in Olanda in Brasile.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Si riaprirà un grande ciclo Milan, non escludo che si torni ad alti livelli in Italia e in Europa già l'anno prossimo! Willy Wonka! <3



lo penso anch'io...ma l'anno prossimo in Europa League se ci arriviamo


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> fonte sky: tassotti rimane solo per la coppa italia, arriva seedorf già dalla prossima partita in campionato



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo Di Marzio mercoledi in panchina contro lo Spezia ci sarà Tassotti, se la scelta cadesse su Seedorf l'ex giocatore del Milan potrebbe arrivare a Milano già giovedi.*


----------



## alexrossonero (13 Gennaio 2014)

Sono molto contento per l'esonero e anche per l'arrivo di Seedorf.
NOn avrebbe avuto senso prendere Inzaghi per 5 mesi e poi ridarlo alla Primavera, sarebbe stato deleterio per lui, per la primavera e anche per un progetto minimo in prima squadra.
Bene così, avanti con Clarence. Spero che possa portare quello di cui questa squadra e questa società ha bisogno: un calcio moderno.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;373666 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio mercoledi in panchina contro lo Spezia ci sarà Tassotti, se la scelta cadesse su Seedorf l'ex giocatore del Milan potrebbe arrivare a Milano già giovedi.*



grazie Domenico


----------



## Aragorn (13 Gennaio 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Il suo agente dice che si può liberare gratis per un ruolo diverso da quello di calciatore, inoltre ha aggiunto che può allenare già essendo abilitato in Olanda in Brasile.


----------



## Principe (13 Gennaio 2014)

Molte analogie con Ancelotti speriamo arrivi tra qualche anno l'ottava


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Riuscirà ad allenare senza aver smaltito il jet lag?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dai raga, non facciamo i bm, piedi per terra.



il Bayern sta tremando!


----------



## Graxx (13 Gennaio 2014)

Speriamo bene


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Gennaio 2014)

Non mi sembra vero, finalmente, dopo questi anni di agonia almeno una piccola gioia!


----------



## Morghot (13 Gennaio 2014)

L'era oscura è finita, festeggiamo tutti e abbracciamoci con gioia, sarà dura ricominciare ma l'importante è buttarsi alle spalle l'orrore vissuto in questi ultimi anni.


----------



## Tahva (13 Gennaio 2014)

finalmente hanno interrotto questo scempio. Stiamo parlando di un allenatore che:
- Ha vinto uno scudetto (rischiando pure di farsi rimontare quando perdemmo col Palermo e pareggiammo col Bari) contro un'Inter post-mourinhana talmente allo sbando che cacciò Benitez per prendersi LEONARDO. Come entrare in una cioccolateria Lindt e chiedere alle commesse una barretta di *****.
- In quattro anni di permanenza, non ha mai dato una parvenza di gioco alla squadra, ma si è fatto trascinare dalle punte pesanti. Venduto Ibra, gli è servito Balotelli per poter fare il lancio lungo dalla difesa al centrocampo.
- A proposito, non sa cosa sia un centrocampista. Conosce solo i mediani. Muntari for the win.
- È riuscito a perdere lo scudetto 2011/2012. Doveva essere cacciato già da allora.
- Parte con 5 turni di ritardo in ogni campionato, storicamente. Quest'anno, si andava migliorando: i turni di ritardo erano solo 19.
- Preferisce Muntari e Nocerino a Poli.
- Perde TUTTI i big match.
- Non ha niente da rimproverare ai ragazzi.
- È così scarso e codardo nella gestione degli spogliatoi che quando Ibra e Onyewu si presero a cazzotti disse una cose del tipo 'i ragazzi sono uomini, queste sono cose che succedono negli spogliatoi'.
- È andato a Mediaset Premium ad insultare Sacchi dicendo che potrà criticarlo quando vincerà quanto lui. SACCHI, quando vincerà quanto ALLEGRI. Oltre che scarso, è anche ignorante.
- Ogni volta che la squadra ha fatto una *******ta, ne parlava come se lui non potesse fare niente. Tipo, 'c'è stato un calo di tensione' al DODICESIMO del primo tempo, è andata così.
- La dirigenza gli ha chiesto di segnalare il rinforzo da acquistare. Lui ha chiesto Matri a tutti i costi.
- Si presenta in conferenza, pre-Sassuolo, dichiarando che 'dobbiamo difenderci bene, poi qualcuno la metterà dentro'. Gioco zero. Poi inizia la partita e difendersi bene si traduce in prendere 4 gol in 46'.
- Nella conferenza post-Sassuolo, dichiara che 'siamo stati sfortunati, abbiamo preso 2 legni'. Perché invece prendere 4 gol dal Sassuolo è normale, è tutta colpa dei pali!
- Solo quest'anno, la sua squadra ha perso 17 punti partendo da situazioni di vantaggio. Un motivatore da chapeau.
- Dai dai dai.

Ne potrei elencare altre duemila. Preferisco fare zero punti e retrocedere con il nuovo mister, chiunque sia, che continuare a vedere questo manichino che gioca l'anti-calcio allenare il Milan. Finalmente liberi da sta faccia di cera arrogante.


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Gennaio 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> fonte sky: tassotti rimane solo per la coppa italia, arriva seedorf già dalla prossima partita in campionato



Vediamo se Domenica prossima si fanno la siesta pomeridiana...


----------



## Sherlocked (13 Gennaio 2014)

Tahva ha scritto:


> finalmente hanno interrotto questo scempio. Stiamo parlando di un allenatore che:
> - Ha vinto uno scudetto (rischiando pure di farsi rimontare quando perdemmo col Palermo e pareggiammo col Bari) contro un'Inter post-mourinhana talmente allo sbando che cacciò Benitez per prendersi LEONARDO. Come entrare in una cioccolateria Lindt e chiedere alle commesse una barretta di *****.
> - In quattro anni di permanenza, non ha mai dato una parvenza di gioco alla squadra, ma si è fatto trascinare dalle punte pesanti. Venduto Ibra, gli è servito Balotelli per poter fare il lancio lungo dalla difesa al centrocampo.
> - A proposito, non sa cosa sia un centrocampista. Conosce solo i mediani. Muntari for the win.
> ...




D'accordissimo su tutto.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (13 Gennaio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Adesso non si può più nemmeno esprimere il proprio parere?
> Ho detto peccato. Mi dispiace che l'avventura di allegri al milan sia finita in questo modo, va bene? ci si poteva lasciare qualche mese fa in maniera diversa. Resto FERMAMENTE convinto che sia un allenatore molto più valido di quanto non abbia fatto vedere qui nell'ultimo biennio (perché i detrattori continuano a parlare di tre anni di schifo ma forse hanno dei ricordi appannati del primo anno) e sono ancora più convinto che le colpe principali dell'attuale situazione del nostro Milan siano da imputare ad altri (e sono il primo a dire che pure Allegri ne ha parecchie). Peccato perché resto convinto che fino all'inizio di quest'anno il bilancio di Allegri al Milan fosse stato positivo. Peccato perché ho una grandissima stima personale e sportiva di Mauro Tassotti che probabilmente si ritroverà a dover gestire una situazione esplosiva che potrebbe anche compromettere la sua reputazione professionale in caso di fallimento. Peccato perché al di là della gioia di qualcuno nel vedere cacciato Allegri io sto male come un cane a vedere la mia squadra ridotta così, come una qualunque provinciale che lotta per una salvezza che, ad oggi non appare scontata. Sicuramente il mister ha avuto le sue responsabilità *e ritengo giusto cambiare, perché era palese a tutti che ormai la squadra e l'allenatore viaggiavano su binari diversi*, ma, lo ripeterò fino alla morte, i problemi principali del Milan, che ci hanno condotto a questa situazione tremenda restano tutti. L'unica cosa di cui sono contento veramente è che per molti oggi finiscono le scuse. Vediamo chi ha veramente gli attributi per giocare in questa squadra e vediamo un po' le altre responsabilità.
> Poi spero che da domani iniziamo ad infilare un filotto di 30 vittorie consecutive.
> Gli uomini passano, il milan resta.



Condivido il tuo pensiero.
A questo punto Seedorf mi va bene, tanto l'obiettivo stagionale è la salvezza,  quindi può iniziare a fare esperienza.
Inzaghi per cinque mesi sarebbe stato offensivo e deleterio.


----------



## folletto (13 Gennaio 2014)

Non facciamoci strane idee, altro che ottava champions...finché non se ne va l'ottavo nano o comunque finché l'AC Milan non sarà governata seriamente può venire anche un fenomeno in panchina ma non cambieranno molto le cose.
Pensiamo a finire questo campionato dignitosamente piuttosto.


----------



## Dexter (13 Gennaio 2014)

Seedorf non so quanto ci capisca,quantomeno credo abbia le palle per appendere al muro la gentaglia che abbiamo in squadra.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Galliani non sarà presente al pranzo di Arcore. Decidono Padre e figlia.*


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Gennaio 2014)

Più o meno d'accordo con [MENTION=165]James Watson[/MENTION]. Per il resto, che dire, io trovo la scelta di Seedorf sbagliatissima, ma se arrivasse ora la riterrei migliore di quella di mettere un traghettatore.


----------



## alexxx19 (13 Gennaio 2014)

io, per colpa di allegri, mi son trovato ieri per la prima volta nella mia vita, a dovere gufare contro il milan sul 4 a 3, perchè son sicuro che se avessero pareggiato si sarebbe salvato anche stavolta


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

La moglie di Antonini sull'esonero di Allegri:

_*i love barbara..
finalmente godo anche io!!!che bella giornata.*_


----------



## Jaqen (13 Gennaio 2014)

Allenatori nel Milan che sanno che vuol dire Milan.

Prossimamente anche Paolino nella dirigenza, questo esonero è una scelta di Barbara.


----------



## alexrossonero (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani non sarà presente al pranzo di Arcore. Decidono Padre e figlia.*



Questo esonero e questa notizia dimostrano che forse Galliani non ha poi tutti questi poteri che qualcuno pensava avesse...


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Gennaio 2014)

Secondo me Pippo giustamente ha rifiutato, sarebbe stato umiliante per lui lasciare in ogni caso a un Seedorf qualsiasi.


A sto punto che Clarence arrivi subito e fine


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La moglie di Antonini sull'esonero di Allegri:
> 
> _*i love barbara..
> finalmente godo anche io!!!che bella giornata.*_



ahahahaha


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani non sarà presente al pranzo di Arcore. Decidono Padre e figlia.*



Wow,notizia IMPORTANTISSIMA.


----------



## Butcher (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani non sarà presente al pranzo di Arcore. Decidono Padre e figlia.*



Questo è uno scoop!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani non sarà presente al pranzo di Arcore. Decidono Padre e figlia.*



E anche Galliani ci saluta. Madonna che bella giornata, un godimento dietro l'altro!


----------



## The Ripper (13 Gennaio 2014)

Sarà bello rispolverare i vecchi insulti per Culonce.


----------



## Sherlocked (13 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Sarà bello rispolverare i vecchi insulti per Culonce.



Bè scusami ma mi sembri un po di parte..per allegri giustificazioni e per seedorf gia prepari gli insulti ?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La moglie di Antonini sull'esonero di Allegri:
> 
> _*i love barbara..
> finalmente godo anche io!!!che bella giornata.*_


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E anche Galliani ci saluta. Madonna che bella giornata, un godimento dietro l'altro!



...non corriamo troppo...  

certo, ormai Galliani è il n.3 dietro Silvio e la figlia.


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ora vediamo che succede col mercato. Con, ipoteticamente, l'allenatore che deve iniziare un progetto ed il nostro bilancio che va ad anno solare (e quindi, ad oggi, intonso), vediamo che acquisti verranno fatti. Questo è a tutti gli effetti un giù la maschera anche per la società.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2014)

Obama is back ???


----------



## dyablo65 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La moglie di Antonini sull'esonero di Allegri:
> 
> _*i love barbara..
> finalmente godo anche io!!!che bella giornata.*_
> ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2014)

Galliani non presente alla decisione finale  vai barbie fai fuori anche lui ...


----------



## O Animal (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Sky: L'allenatore sarà Seedorf, accordo nelle prossime ore e Seedorf in Italia nei prossimi giorni*


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Sky: Galliani si trova ancora a Milanello,ma potrebbe recarsi ad Arcore più tardi.*


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> *Sky: L'allenatore sarà Seedorf, accordo nelle prossime ore e Seedorf in Italia nei prossimi giorni*


Veramente??? Ma dai.

Comunque da una parte sono contentissimo, ma dall'altra sono molto dubbioso. Mah.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Gennaio 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Sky: Galliani si trova ancora a Milanello,ma potrebbe recarsi ad Arcore più tardi.*



ahahahha ormai non c'è più nulla che possa fare ahahahah


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2014)

Galliani starà piangendo con il santino di alegher in mano ... il suo amante


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2014)

Cmq voto per SUBITO clarenzio e STAM !


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Torno ora dalla palestra e una notizia migliore non poteva esserci!!


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Galliani è occupato con l'ultima botta per allegri, sesso d'addio oh.


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Gennaio 2014)

A quanto pare fino a mercoledì (quindi anche alla gara di coppa italia), ci sarà Tassotti e giovedì ci sarà il nuovo allenatore, quasi sicuramente Seedorf.


----------



## runner (13 Gennaio 2014)

da quanto pare ci dovrebbero essere un paio di mosse anche sul mercato....


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> da quanto pare ci dovrebbero essere un paio di mosse anche sul mercato....



nomi nomi nomi!!!


----------



## runner (13 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> nomi nomi nomi!!!



secondo me Essien e di sicuro un Olandese se arriva pure Stam a centrocampo non ce li leva nessuno


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cmq voto per SUBITO clarenzio e STAM !



stam è tesserato con l'ajax... non so se a giugno però va in scadenza


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> stam è tesserato con l'ajax... non so se a giugno però va in scadenza



è un semplice collaboratore, avrà un contrattino che si potrà stracciare senza finire poveri


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> è un semplice collaboratore, avrà un contrattino che si potrà stracciare senza finire poveri



Esatto , occorre mettere subito le cose in chiaro... Stam come ribadito più volte è necessario sia come carattere che come esperienza a questo milan ... 

poi avete idea ...chi gli risponde male ? ... Mi auguro che clarenzio riporti una cosa che sta mancando da anni al milan ..

LE REGOLE . 

quelle su cui si sono basate tutte le vittorie del passato ... che ora non esistono piu...


----------



## The Ripper (13 Gennaio 2014)

Stamp è stato fortemente voluto da De Boer e mi sembra Overmars. Non vedo perché dovrebbe lasciare l'Ajax visto che è casa sua.
E' coem dire "Eeeeh, tanto a giugno avremo Rui Costa al posto di Galliani". Ci sono le stesse possibilità.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Gennaio 2014)

L'unica nota di dispiacere in tutto questo è Tassotti. Credo che abbia finito con noi, e un pò dispiace perderlo. Secondo me han ben poche colpe lui.


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'unica nota di dispiacere in tutto questo è Tassotti. Credo che abbia finito con noi, e un pò dispiace perderlo. Secondo me han ben poche colpe lui.


magari è vero, ma di meriti ne ha?? Ok che le decisioni spettano all'allenatore, però ogni tanto fargli notare che certi giocatori fanno schifo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Gennaio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> magari è vero, ma di meriti ne ha?? Ok che le decisioni spettano all'allenatore, però ogni tanto fargli notare che certi giocatori fanno schifo


 e chi ti dice non l'abbia fatto?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Gennaio 2014)

Spiace dirlo, ma Tassotti in tutti questi anni si è rivelato un semplice "signor si" della società.


----------



## gabuz (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> è un semplice collaboratore, avrà un contrattino che si potrà stracciare senza finire poveri



I contratti sono contratti, hanno tutti la stessa validità. Non esistono di serie A o serie B, al massimo prevedono penali più o meno alte.


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Attenzione:

Galliani non sarà presente al pranzo di Arcore. A Villa San Martino ci saranno Confalonieri e Paolo Berlusconi *


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2014)

gabuz ha scritto:


> I contratti sono contratti, hanno tutti la stessa validità. Non esistono di serie A o serie B, al massimo prevedono penali più o meno alte.



certamente, per quello dicevo che un contratto di un semplice collaboratore si può risolvere senza pagare penali salatissime. Poi il contratto di Stam nessuno lo conosce, ma tant'è.


----------



## Marilson (13 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Attenzione:
> 
> Galliani non sarà presente al pranzo di Arcore. A Villa San Martino ci saranno Confalonieri e Paolo Berlusconi *



brutto segno per il Gallo?


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Allegri in realtà era già stato esonerato da B. quest'estate, tanto è vero che era già d'accordo con la Roma. Secondo me questo ha influito parecchio sul suo scarsissimo apporto alla squadra.



Sono assolutamente d'accordo.
Non aveva alcun senso a quel punto tenerlo. Se Allegri è stato delegittimato già a giugno, a torto o a ragione, lo si doveva mandare via e prendere un altro allenatore, punto e basta. Per questo dico che le colpe di Berlusconi e Galliani sono molto maggiori rispetto a quelle di Allegri che dal punto di vista tecnico comunque ha avuto l'effetto di uno tsunami che devasta un'isola sperduta nell'oceano.
Allegri non aveva più alcun interesse, Galliani non ha alcun interesse (forse quello di distruggere il Milan), Berlusconi non ha alcun interesse (forse quello di vendere la società).


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Allegri ancora dentro gli spogliatoio. Probabilmente starà salutando tutti. Galliani ha già parlato alla squadra. *


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Attenzione:
> 
> Galliani non sarà presente al pranzo di Arcore. A Villa San Martino ci saranno Confalonieri e Paolo Berlusconi *



eheheh quanto gli rode


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Attenzione:
> 
> Galliani non sarà presente al pranzo di Arcore. A Villa San Martino ci saranno Confalonieri e Paolo Berlusconi *



Speriamo che caccino pure il Gallo, tanto ormai conta 0.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> magari è vero, ma di meriti ne ha?? Ok che le decisioni spettano all'allenatore, però ogni tanto fargli notare che certi giocatori fanno schifo



Ti hanno già risposto. Si è dimostrato un signorsì della società nella stessa maniera in cui l'ha fatto Braida, per dire. Oltre ad essere competente, si è sempre comportato bene, dicendo le cose come stavano senza accampare miriadi di scuse.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Come riporta Tmw Filippo Inzaghi è stato avvistato con il suo agente storico in Via Turati.*


----------



## alexxx19 (13 Gennaio 2014)

leggo di vendere buona parte di giocatori cocchi di allegher...io sono d' accordo, ma il punto è, chi se li compra? forse se li regaliamo li prendono...ma rimarrebbe sempre il problema ingaggio secondo me


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;373942 ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Tmw Filippo Inzaghi è stato avvistato con il suo agente storico in Via Turati.*


A Via Turati? Dal barbiere magari. Non c'è più la sede del Milan li.


----------



## Solo (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ottimo. Fuori il somaro livornese, adesso tocca a Galliani. Dai Barbara!


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Gennaio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A Via Turati? Dal barbiere magari. Non c'è più la sede del Milan li.



Sono stati avvistati in quella via magari erano a un bar a parlare questo non lo so.


----------



## juventino (13 Gennaio 2014)

Galliani comunque lascerà a giugno, d'altronde fosse stato per lui se ne sarebbe andato via prima. Ha sicuramente molte responsabilità, ma va detto che spesso ha dovuto lavorare in condizioni assurde (fare mercato con letteralmente 0 euro è praticamente impossibile). Quest'anno però non ci ha veramente capito nulla, quindi giusto che lasci.


----------



## vota DC (13 Gennaio 2014)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> leggo di vendere buona parte di giocatori cocchi di allegher...io sono d' accordo, ma il punto è, chi se li compra? forse se li regaliamo li prendono...ma rimarrebbe sempre il problema ingaggio secondo me



Nocerino con Ibra e senza allenatore sembrava un fenomeno. Con un allenatore novizio e senza Ibra potrebbe sembrare un giocatore da 3 milioni e quindi plusvalenza. Il problema è che per fare questa operazione di plusvalenza bisognerà togliere spazio ai giocatori bravi per un po' di tempo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Galliani comunque lascerà a giugno, d'altronde fosse stato per lui se ne sarebbe andato via prima. Ha sicuramente molte responsabilità, ma va detto che spesso ha dovuto lavorare in condizioni assurde (fare mercato con letteralmente 0 euro è praticamente impossibile). Quest'anno però non ci ha veramente capito nulla, quindi giusto che lasci.



Speriamo,poteva lasciare a dicembre quando è successo quel casino senza poi "ritrattare", sono d'accordo sul fatto che senza soldi non si fa niente ma poteva evitare di far muovere il mercato con scambi ridicoli  per esempio poteva lasciare andare via Antonini senza chiedere Birsa in cambio, ci sono troppi giocatori che valgono meno di 0.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (13 Gennaio 2014)

l'importante è stato essersi liberati dell'incapace livornese.Adesso è da vedere se verrà sostituito da seedorf o inzaghi,aspettiamo e vediamo...


----------



## juventino (13 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;373973 ha scritto:


> Speriamo,poteva lasciare a dicembre quando è successo quel casino senza poi "ritrattare", sono d'accordo sul fatto che senza soldi non si fa niente ma poteva evitare di far muovere il mercato con scambi ridicoli  per esempio poteva lasciare andare via Antonini senza chiedere Birsa in cambio, ci sono troppi giocatori che valgono meno di 0.



Il fatto è che Galliani non è abituato a queste situazioni. Le nozze coi fichi secchi al Milan di Berlusconi non si sono mai fatte, tranne questi ultimi anni.


----------



## Aragorn (13 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Galliani comunque lascerà a giugno, d'altronde fosse stato per lui se ne sarebbe andato via prima. Ha sicuramente molte responsabilità, ma va detto che spesso ha dovuto lavorare in condizioni assurde (fare mercato con letteralmente 0 euro è praticamente impossibile). Quest'anno però non ci ha veramente capito nulla, quindi giusto che lasci.



Matri non è un parametro 0 e per dirne un'altra Borja Valero è costato quasi quanto Constant. Galliani ha moltissime attenuanti per quanto riguarda i primi anni (parlo ovviamente dal 2006 in poi) ma è da un po' di tempo ormai (non solo quest'anno) che a livello tecnico commette scelte a dir poco scellerate. Più che silurarlo l'ideale sarebbe affiancargli qualcuno, ma a quanto pare lui non vuole.


----------



## juventino (13 Gennaio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Matri non è un parametro 0 e per dirne un'altra Borja Valero è costato quasi quanto Constant. Galliani ha moltissime attenuanti per quanto riguarda i primi anni (parlo ovviamente dal 2006 in poi) ma è da un po' di tempo ormai (non solo quest'anno) che a livello tecnico commette scelte a dir poco scellerate. Più che silurarlo l'ideale sarebbe affiancargli qualcuno, ma a quanto pare lui non vuole.



I soldi di Matri però sono stati stanziati dopo lunghe ed insistenti richieste di Allegri, che lo voleva fortemente. Comunque si negli ultimi due anni in generale ne ha combinate di tutti i colori.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (13 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Attenzione:
> 
> Galliani non sarà presente al pranzo di Arcore. A Villa San Martino ci saranno Confalonieri e Paolo Berlusconi *



Staranno rompendo i salvadanai per raccogliere i soldi per la buonuscita di Galliani?


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Galliani è a Milanello. Barbara Berlusconi ad Arcore. *


----------



## Tobi (13 Gennaio 2014)

A quanto pare ieri sera dopo Sassuolo Galliani aveva contattato Inzaghi e Galli ma la famiglia Berlusconi ha ordinato Seedorf


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Gennaio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> A quanto pare ieri sera dopo Sassuolo Galliani aveva contattato Inzaghi e Galli ma la famiglia Berlusconi ha ordinato Seedorf



Galliani non ne azzecca più una ormai.... Galli???


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Galliani è a lutto. Queste le sue parole fuori da milanello: “Assolutamente dispiaciuto per Allegri e per come è andata soprattutto dal lato umano. Questo è il calcio, ho parlato con la squadra”.*


----------



## Doctore (13 Gennaio 2014)

ooooh via allegri


----------



## Tobi (13 Gennaio 2014)

Molto presto sloggerai anche tu...


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani è a lutto. Queste le sue parole fuori da milanello: “Assolutamente dispiaciuto per Allegri e per come è andata soprattutto dal lato umano. Questo è il calcio, ho parlato con la squadra”.*



Cerca di modificare un po le parole da ora in poi  i mod non vogliono i copia incolla , comunque se fosse per Galliani sarebbe ancora sulla panchina sicuro.


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani è a lutto. Queste le sue parole fuori da milanello: “Assolutamente dispiaciuto per Allegri e per come è andata soprattutto dal lato umano. Questo è il calcio, ho parlato con la squadra”.*



vabbè dai questi due se la intendevano a letto via


----------



## Denni90 (13 Gennaio 2014)

anche noi tifosi siamo mooolto dispiaiuti...


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani è a Milanello. Barbara Berlusconi ad Arcore. *



Galliani conta tanto sulle scelte future vedo, ormai conta veramente poco se non 0.


----------



## AndrasWave (13 Gennaio 2014)

Galliani si è totalmente giocato il cervello. Lui è dispiaciuto.. Ma pensa te..


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani è a lutto. Queste le sue parole fuori da milanello: “Assolutamente dispiaciuto per Allegri e per come è andata soprattutto dal lato umano. Questo è il calcio, ho parlato con la squadra”.*



Senza Galliani credo che Allegri sarebbe stato esonerato durante l'autunno del 2012.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Senza Galliani credo che Allegri sarebbe stato esonerato durante l'autunno del *2012*.



.


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Senza Galliani credo che Allegri sarebbe stato esonerato durante l'autunno del 2013.



penso anche già a giugno


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;374027 ha scritto:


> Cerca di modificare un po le parole da ora in poi  i mod non vogliono i copia incolla , comunque se fosse per Galliani sarebbe ancora sulla panchina sicuro.



se non ricordo male ci sono stati altri virgolettati in altri thread... e d'altronde un virgolettato per antonomasia non si dovrebbe modificare perché altrimenti si può travisare. Cioè non capisco la logica. Capisco una notizia di un sito concorrente, ma un virgolettato?


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Gennaio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> .



Si scusa, volevo scrivere 2012 ma mi sono confuso.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Milan Channel fa sapere che Inzaghi rimane alla guida della primavera del Milan.*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Gennaio 2014)

Non ci credo, fosse stato per lui sarebbe rimasto, incredibile


----------



## Denni90 (13 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;374043 ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel fa sapere che Inzaghi rimane alla guida della primavera del Milan.*



una conferma quindi che arriva seedorf


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel fa sapere che Inzaghi rimane alla guida della primavera del Milan.*



ottimo!


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;374043 ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel fa sapere che Inzaghi rimane alla guida della primavera del Milan.*


Contento del fatto che Inzaghi rimanga ad allenare la Primavera.
Per far entrare questa stagione direttamente al primo posto nell'annale del trash rossonero voglio lui.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> se non ricordo male ci sono stati altri virgolettati in altri thread... e d'altronde un virgolettato per antonomasia non si dovrebbe modificare perché altrimenti si può travisare. Cioè non capisco la logica. Capisco una notizia di un sito concorrente, ma un virgolettato?



Per quanto mi riguarda potresti fare pure copia incolla ma i mod non vogliono, ho già visto anche in altri thread che fanno copia e incolla ma non mi va di fare la "maestra" e dare sempre ordini ad ogni post per via del copia incolla , basta fare un riassunto dell'intervista e cambiare alcune parole che abbiano lo stesso significato , ripeto non sono nessuno qui dentro era solo per te non vorrei che i mod si arrabbiassero visto che l'hanno detto già tante volte tutto qui


----------



## Frikez (13 Gennaio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani è a lutto. Queste le sue parole fuori da milanello: “Assolutamente dispiaciuto per Allegri e per come è andata soprattutto dal lato umano. Questo è il calcio, ho parlato con la squadra”.*



Dispiaciuto di avere una media da zona retrocessione?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Dispiaciuto di avere una media da zona retrocessione?



dispiaciuto perche ha perso il suo para fulmine personale , perchè ora la scusa è colpa di allegri che vuole i muratori , falegnami ecc non varrà piu


----------



## Albijol (13 Gennaio 2014)

Skysport 24 riferisce che anche Landucci (Preparatore portieri) e Folletti (preparatore atletico) sono stati allontanati


----------



## Serginho (13 Gennaio 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Senza Galliani credo che Allegri sarebbe stato esonerato durante l'autunno del 2012.



Dopo Milan 0-0 Barcellona


----------



## Rui Costa (13 Gennaio 2014)

Era indifendibile ormai...


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo Sky Allegri ha lasciato da poco il centro sportivo, l'ormai ex allenatore è apparso commosso.*


----------



## Gas (13 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque da quando hanno esonerato Allegri non ne abbiamo più persa una !


Sono euforico, finalmente se ne va l'anticalcio.

A che dice che non è colpa di Allegri... ma le guardavate le partite del Milan ? Giocavamo un calcio SCHIFOSO e non per via dei giocatori scarsi, ci sono molte squadre con giocatori mediocri che giocano un bel calcio con delle idee ed organizzati.
Che c'erano 0€ per fare mercato non conta nulla per me, intanto con 0€ l'anno scorso ha avuto un giovane talento come El Shaarawi, un ottimo mediano come De Jong a metà stagione è arrivato Balotelli, quest'anno 12 Milioni (!!!) spesi per Matri ma comunque anche se fosse stato speso davvero 0 non importa, lui deve:
1] insegnare a stare in campo
2]preparare schemi 
3] motivare 
4] scegliere i migliori da schierare

Ora, non ha insegnato a stare in campo o per lo meno non nel modo giusto, gli schemi lui ha dichiarato che secondo lui nel calcio non esistono gli schemi (cosa in cui crede davvero se no si sarebbe potuta trovare nella nostra squadra un idea di gioco, ovvero un insieme di schemi), sul motivare dico solo dai dai dai. Scegliere i migliori da far giocare... non so davvero a me sembra che abbia tato fiducia a giocatori che mi son sempre sembrati scarsi, Constant solo per fare un esempio, per me è un abrobrio ma ha avuto un sacco di opportunità, inoltre molti giocatori di prospettiva come Poli, Cristante e Saponara hanno avuto poco spazio e quando poi per motivi misteriosi sono stati buttati nella mischia (Saponara esordio al derby...) si sono dimostrati validi, per lo meno quanto agli altri sin li schierati.

Io non valuto Allegri per le colpe di Berlusconi o Galliani ma per le sue ! Berlusconi e Galliani avranno le loro ma qui io parlo di quelle di Allegri che ne ha e di grossissime. Oggi è un grande giorno.


----------



## Nivre (13 Gennaio 2014)

Santo il dio che liberazione... non se ne poteva più.

Addio, e grazie di niente. Incapace!


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Secondo Sky ormai è tutto fatto per Seedorf,da giovedi siederà sulla panchina del Milan.*


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Era ora che lo mandassero via.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;374081 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky ormai è tutto fatto per Seedorf,da giovedi siederà sulla panchina del Milan.*


----------



## Jaqen (13 Gennaio 2014)

Avrei voluto Seedorf già mercoledì, così da provare certi giocatori in una partita che prima di Allegri non sarebbe stata scontata


----------



## Re Ricardo (13 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Gas (13 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Avrei voluto Seedorf già mercoledì, così da provare certi giocatori in una partita che prima di Allegri non sarebbe stata scontata



Dici che Tassotti e Seedorf non si sentiranno al telefono per concordare su chi provare in campo ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2014)

l'allenatore sarà quello a DX


----------



## Jaqen (13 Gennaio 2014)

Gas ha scritto:


> Dici che Tassotti e Seedorf non si sentiranno al telefono per concordare su chi provare in campo ?



Sì, di sicuro. Ma sai, vedere qualcuno prima....


----------



## runner (13 Gennaio 2014)

a mio avviso un tecnico deve essere scelto dalla proprietà, soprattutto se è nel calcio da anni!!

ho conosco molti sportivi e tutti mi dicono che il feeling con il tecnico è fondamentale quindi ben venga uno voluto fortemente dalla proprietà!!


----------



## Jaqen (13 Gennaio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> a mio avviso un tecnico deve essere scelto dalla proprietà, soprattutto se è nel calcio da anni!!
> 
> ho conosco molti sportivi e tutti mi dicono che il feeling con il tecnico è fondamentale quindi ben venga uno voluto fortemente dalla proprietà!!


Alleno da 4 anni.. se non c'è feeling con la società non si va lontano


----------



## Butcher (13 Gennaio 2014)

Che poi sarà il primo allenatore di colore del Milan e della Seria A, o sbaglio?


----------



## Frikez (13 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Alleno da 4 anni.. se non c'è feeling con la società non si va lontano



Te alleni i bimbi


----------



## Ale (13 Gennaio 2014)

adesso facciamo come il chelsea dopo l'esonero di AVB, vinciamola Clarence!


----------



## Aragorn (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> adesso facciamo come il chelsea dopo l'esonero di AVB, vinciamola Clarence!



Temo che abbiamo esaurito tutte le scorte di fattore C nella miracolosa rimonta della passata stagione.


----------



## alexrossonero (13 Gennaio 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> a mio avviso un tecnico deve essere scelto dalla proprietà, soprattutto se è nel calcio da anni!!
> 
> ho conosco molti sportivi e tutti mi dicono che il feeling con il tecnico è fondamentale quindi ben venga uno voluto fortemente dalla proprietà!!



Certo, ma credo in ogni ambito. La fiducia verso i colleghi o i propri dipendenti (e viceversa per i datori) è fondamentale per lavorare bene e produrre.


----------



## Jaqen (13 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Te alleni i bimbi


"Bimbe"

Che ci mangiano i risi in testa


----------



## Doctore (13 Gennaio 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Che poi sarà il primo allenatore di colore del Milan e della Seria A, o sbaglio?


Gia lo sento galliani nelle prossime dichiarazioni alla stampa...''Siamo la prima squadra in Italia che ha portato un allenatore di colore in serie A''


----------



## Frikez (13 Gennaio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> "Bimbe"
> 
> Che ci mangiano i risi in testa



Ecco, ancora peggio


----------



## The Ripper (13 Gennaio 2014)

quanti esoneri quest'anno contando allegri e nicola?


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> quanti esoneri quest'anno contando allegri e nicola?



sette


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Dt del Botafogo a calciomercato.it:" Seedorf oggi si è ripresentato come previsto, non abbiamo affrontato l'argomento Milan,posso confermare che se volesse intraprendere la strada dell'allenatore non ha bisogno del nostro consenso,se invece intende proseguire la carriera da calciatore altrove deve mettersi prima d'accordo con noi".*


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;374218 ha scritto:


> *Dt del Botafogo a calciomercato.it:" Seedorf oggi si è ripresentato come previsto, non abbiamo affrontato l'argomento Milan,posso confermare che se volesse intraprendere la strada dell'allenatore non ha bisogno del nostro consenso,se invece intende proseguire la carriera da calciatore altrove deve mettersi prima d'accordo con noi".*



Quindi è fatta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Seedorf "intervistato" da Gabriele Parpiglia per Rtl:"In questo momento non posso dire niente,rivolgetevi al mio agente,sta per arrivare il Italia?No non parlo buongiorno".*


----------



## O Animal (13 Gennaio 2014)

*Nava: con Inzaghi fino alla mattinata eravamo vicini alla panchina della prima squadra ma poi il presidente ha deciso per Seedorf...*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Gennaio 2014)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;374218 ha scritto:


> *Dt del Botafogo a calciomercato.it:" Seedorf oggi si è ripresentato come previsto, non abbiamo affrontato l'argomento Milan,posso confermare che se volesse intraprendere la strada dell'allenatore non ha bisogno del nostro consenso,se invece intende proseguire la carriera da calciatore altrove deve mettersi prima d'accordo con noi".*


Pellegatti, parlando con una agente di Seedorf, ha confermato oggi a Sport Mediaset che la penale varrebbe soltanto qualora Seedorf andasse a giocare per un altra squadra ma dato che verrebbe al Milan per fare l'allenatore potrebbe tranquillamente andare. 
In pratica Seedorf annuncerebbe il suo ritiro per diventare subito allenatore.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> *Nava: con Inzaghi fino alla mattinata eravamo vicini alla panchina della prima squadra ma poi il presidente ha deciso per Seedorf...*


Berlusconi avrebbe voluto Seedorf già a giugno, Galliani ha fatto insistenza perché rimanesse Allegri, non permetterà che vinca ancora a gennaio e che Seedorf slitti ulteriormente al prossimo esonero. 
Intraprendiamo questa benedetta strada una volta per tutte e vada come va.


----------



## Doctore (13 Gennaio 2014)

sedorf allenatore-giocatore?


----------



## Butcher (13 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Gia lo sento galliani nelle prossime dichiarazioni alla stampa...''Siamo la prima squadra in Italia che ha portato un allenatore di colore in serie A''



Internazionale Milano


----------



## Hammer (13 Gennaio 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> *Nava: con Inzaghi fino alla mattinata eravamo vicini alla panchina della prima squadra ma poi il presidente ha deciso per Seedorf...*



Godurioso il fatto che Galliani l'abbia presa tra le natiche. Godurioso


----------



## Doctore (13 Gennaio 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Internazionale Milano


----------



## Hammer (13 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> sedorf allenatore-giocatore?



Tecnicamente darebbe le piste a tutti senza dubbio alcuno


----------



## The P (13 Gennaio 2014)

Un evento del genere e non ero qui a gioire. Uffa


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Gennaio 2014)

L'unica notizia positiva di ieri. L'unica.


----------



## Lollo interista (14 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Gia lo sento galliani nelle prossime dichiarazioni alla stampa...''Siamo la prima squadra in Italia che ha portato un allenatore di colore in serie A''



Il club più _liberal_ al mondo


----------



## O Animal (15 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Gia lo sento galliani nelle prossime dichiarazioni alla stampa...''Siamo la prima squadra in Italia che ha portato un allenatore di colore in serie A''



Sicuro che lo dirà ma sarà comunque un affermazione errata perché il primo allenatore di colore in serie A è stato Cané (Faustino Jarbas) nel 1994-1995 al Napoli perché Boskov non aveva il patentino federale...


----------

